# Need 1 for RockPort, TX



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Will be launching out of RockPort, TX this Friday morning at 7am returning prob like 5-7pm, depends on the bite. Have room for 1 more. Let me know 
Two Five One 586-4883.


----------



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Short notice I know, but just seeing if there is someone that wants to go and help with the cost of fuel, no cleaning due to boat being at a dry dock marina.

27 ft boat, twins yam's, lots of tackle, going after AJ's then trolling for some wahoo and dolphins, goin to be very flexible, hopefully see some shrimp boats and see if anyone is at home. Let me know

two-five-one, 586-4883


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Rockport outing.*

I live in Fulton. Fish bays but if you need someone to share expenses in the future, drop me a PM. I am flexible, old, experienced but do not have offshore rods/tackle. 
Mike


----------

